# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Trapping something large

## Wise Old Owl

OK I am in the pest control industry and fully licensed, turns out I have a problem in my front yard, I am going to set up a game camera - my squirrel traps are being trashed, by something bigger. I have 15x15x30 traps but this hasn't worked.  I am thinking Fox or Eastern Coyote, I am not happy with what I saw on tractor supply. I need a bigger trap. Or I will build one, lately my squirrel traps are ending up a 100 yards away from where I set them. so I tent pegging them down. 

looking for suggestions.

----------


## Graf

No paw prints indicating what it might be

----------


## alaskabushman

Cable off the traps to something solid if you can. Set up a trail cam and see if you can get a photo of the culprit. That should help you to know what you are dealing with.

----------


## kyratshooter

Step by step instructions from an expert.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfUrrvzY8QA

----------


## randyt

there must be sign. If it is some kind of canine the best trap in my opinion is a snare.

----------


## LowKey

Do you have 2-legged critters in your neighborhood that don't believe in traps?

----------


## Bishop

Trail camera

----------


## SurvivalGeek

I remember an easy trap for coyotes (and similar size prey) in a book written in the late 1800's that works extremely well if you're interest?

Sincerely 
SurvivalGeek

----------


## WalkingTree

I think I know what it might be...

----------


## Billy02

first use a camera and see what it is and then start building or get a trap for it, like this what if it still does not work, what are you gonna do then? go back to step one right! so why not start from step one. figure out what it is and then trap it.

----------


## tigrate

Sounds like one or more "humans'. actually.

----------

